

Show HN: ReviewApp – puzzle planet to knock your brain - haidrali
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/brain-knock-puzzle-planet/id941623871

======
vojer
Sounds cool! How it differentiates itself from Sensor Tower and alike?

